# Who makes their own stuff?



## rdneckhntr (Jul 5, 2007)

Who makes their own stuff(lures,rods...anything)? Post some pics!! Maybe we can trade some stuff...


Me and a buddy of mine are starting to make our own crankbaits. We're startin on musky cranks since the detail will be easier but Im sure we'll move on to bass. They actually look pretty good other than the paint job. We had a limited supply of paint and the airbrush we were usin is junk...we're probably gonna buy a better one saturday... Our plans are to get decent at it then try and sell some... Ive got pics on my phone but no service to send em...Ill post them later...


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

Good for you! Cant wait to see them!

Me...you've seen my worms. I cant draw for beans, just stick figures.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 5, 2007)

Yea jimmyt your worms are pretty awsome...now I just need to catch some fish on them.


You have to remember these are the first that we've made so they're a little rough...but we're gettin there...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 5, 2007)

Here they are...we just need to add bills and hooks to them...

Give your opinions on them...no need to just be nice tell us what we need to work on...


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

They look good, My only suggestion (because I have read about it before) is to make sure it runs true after you add the bill and the hooks. Im sure Dampeoples can give yo a tip or two.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 5, 2007)

Yea i know. The clear is actually drying in those pics. We have to pick up something to use for the bills saturday when we go out to pick up supplies...


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 6, 2007)

im starting to tie my own flies. but as i dont think there are anymore flyfishermen in here, i suppose ill just keep it to myself.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> im starting to tie my own flies. but as i dont think there are anymore flyfishermen in here, i suppose ill just keep it to myself.



How about dressing trebles for now? I could use some lol!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 6, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> im starting to tie my own flies. but as i dont think there are anymore flyfishermen in here, i suppose ill just keep it to myself.



How about tying skirts for spinners, jigs and my salt water fluke stuff?


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 7, 2007)

thats all pretty easy. ill be dressing some trebels for some friends here. when i get my stuff, i will post a thread about it, and you can all put in your order.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> thats all pretty easy. ill be dressing some trebels for some friends here. when i get my stuff, i will post a thread about it, and you can all put in your order.



Awesome! I cant find a good black dressed treble.


----------

